# HELP



## korton (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
alors voilà, je suis nouveau dans le monde de l'informatique et j'aimerai bien pouvoir installer Linux sur mon DDE externe qui est branché sur mon IMac. Le truc c'est que j'ai essayer de me renseigner un peu partout sur internet et je tombe sur des" c'est pas possible à cause de l'efi"... ou " c'est possible.." et là tout un tas de méthodes différentes...
Je suis donc dans un flou total et je serais trés reconnaissant si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider pour tout ça ! 
merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2010)

Pour tester Linux, la machine virtuelle est une solution plus simple et moins risquée que de tripoter les partitions de son DD. 

Si tu y tiens vraiment, il faut passer par Bootcamp et alors je n'affirmerai pas qu'il reconnait un DD externe.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

+1 (pour les VM).


----------



## korton (14 Décembre 2010)

D'accord merci pour l'info


----------



## korton (14 Décembre 2010)

Je sais que c'est pas trop le bon endroit pour demander ça mais tant que j'y suis :$, alors voilà j'ai utilisé bootcamp pour mettre win XP familial, tout à marcher, la souris le clavier tout marche mais je ne parviens pas à me connecter... 
merci d'avance pour vôtre aide et vôtre patience


----------



## edd72 (14 Décembre 2010)

korton a dit:


> Je sais que c'est pas trop le bon endroit pour demander ça mais tant que j'y suis :$, alors voilà j'ai utilisé bootcamp pour mettre win XP familial, tout à marcher, la souris le clavier tout marche mais je ne parviens pas à me connecter...
> merci d'avance pour vôtre aide et vôtre patience



Drivers bootcamp installés depuis le DVD de Snow Leopard?


----------



## korton (15 Décembre 2010)

Oui celui qui a dans le dossier utilitaires... Et c'est le xp 2002 officiel ( au cas ou ça pourrais aider:/)


----------



## Alias84 (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut a toi,

Je vais te parler de mon experience personnel, je suis en BTS IRIS (Informatique) et donc nous devons travailler sous linux, distribution mandriva.
Je possede un macbook air, et donc j'utilise une Virtual Box. C'est la meilleur solution, gratuite pour utiliser Linux, sur notre pomme préféré.
Je te conseille d'installe ta VB sur ton disque local, car le taux transfert avec une cle usb est bien trop basse!!! Ta VB sera tres lente et sera horrible pour travailler, pour ton info si est une question de place, ma VB de Mandriva me prend aux alentours de 10 Go.

Tu aura peut etre l'option d'utiliser une version Live, mais sache je ne connais pas.

Bon courage a toi,

Alias


----------



## korton (16 Décembre 2010)

Merci à toi Alias, je vais essayer de le faire .


----------



## Alias84 (16 Décembre 2010)

Pas de souci, c'est avec plaire$, la virtual box est vraiment une super solution pour avoir d'autre OS.

Pour ton info, ca marche parfaitement sur MBA 2010, et MBP. J'ai Mandriva comem je t'ai dit, mais aussi Ubuntu et Windows. 

Pour linux, Ubuntu est vraiment une bonne version elle reconnait le clavier Apple et tout sans aucun probleme.

Si tu as d'autre souci hesite pas a me contacter, je reste dispo


----------



## korton (19 Décembre 2010)

D'accord merci bcp


----------



## marian (22 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, pour mettre et faire tourner des OS sur DD externe, tu trouveras ma réponse ici :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/ubuntu-dd-externe-usb-499102.html
je n'ai pas eu de difficulté insurmontable, juste un peu de temps devant soi est nécessaire.
chez moi ça fonctionne nickel et ça roule !
bon courage


----------

